# Do it here Good Bye



## DukeGrad (Dec 28, 2003)

Gentlemen

I have come to the conclusion, it is time to say good bye to you all. I have enjoyed the forum, and have had nothing but fun, and damn great fights, which I have enjoyed.
I have become ill and am not able to practice medicine anymore.
Thus I will spend all my time on the trout streams.
There are so many gentlemen, that I am unable to recall at this time.
Going back to the Trad man and my dear friend in the south, an older gentleman.
Long story short my friends, I have an altzheimers, and must move on to other things.
Like jeans, flip/flops, shorts, pleats and trad combined.
And a suit coat with jeans, shorts and flip flops etc.

My best wishes, regards.
My message, as always, do not judge, do not hate someone. Whether black, gay or whether they practice a religion, or not and on and on.Sit down and think for a moment before you judge somone!
All my bespoke suits, shirts, old sulka clothes, all my british ties, thousands. All will go to the good will!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

LOL

LOve ya, Andy, you are a gentleman, who handled a problem with the tie man some years back. You know who I mean. One who was rude to our british friends, and french shirtmanker as well. Thank you Andy!
From then, you have been a shining star in my book!
Thank you

Jimmy


----------



## 1WB (Sep 25, 2008)

My very best wishes to you, and may you enjoy many nice days to come. Be well, good sir.


----------



## KenR (Jun 22, 2005)

We will miss you.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

I'm sorry to hear about your present condition.  You made some great posts here and were always quite friendly. We'll miss you.


----------



## Canadian (Jan 17, 2008)

Sorry to see you go. I have a secretary who's dad is in the advanced stages of the same condition you have.

Quite honestly, if you want to wear jorts or sweatsuits everywhere, let it be your right. People your age built the countries we live in.

Thanks for your many contributions.

Thomas


----------



## JerseyJohn (Oct 26, 2007)

I'm very sorry to see you go. When you mentioned Alzheimer, I felt a gasp in the pit of my stomach. My mother had Alzheimers and it's a terrible and frightening diagnosis, especially when you're still able to grasp the implications. It will be difficult for your loved ones, as I'm sure you know. I wish you the best. I wish you a loving family with the patience and understanding they will need to sustain you, and kind and dignified treatment. 

God bless you and good luck.

Love, 

John


----------



## blue suede shoes (Mar 22, 2010)

It is always very sad to see a well respected, valuable contributor leave the forum. I wish you well and hope you have many happy years ahead of you.


----------



## Regillus (Mar 15, 2011)

In the year before she died; my mother developed Alzheimer's. She couldn't remember from one moment to the next what she had intended to do. She still knew all of us right to the end. A mother never forgets her children; she'd say. Having a supportive family is very important. It makes all the problems easier to deal with since someone's always there to step in and help you if you need it. Never go anywhere alone.

Good luck to you.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Good Luck Jimmy,I wish you the very best of your endeavors,Sorry about your disease.


----------



## PatentLawyerNYC (Sep 21, 2007)

All best to you sir.


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

All our best to you. You are a legend here; an immortal legend.

Thank you for your wisdom, and guidance, and steerage for these Forums and Website.

Check back if/when you can.


----------



## Alexander Kabbaz (Jan 9, 2003)

Dear Jimmy,

Fare the well, old friend. You will be missed more than you know.

Call me if you need the address for shipping those fish!

Alex


----------



## maxnharry (Dec 3, 2004)

Jimmy,

Sorry to hear about the diagnosis. Enjoy the fishing! Fair winds and following seas shipmate!


----------



## TMMKC (Aug 2, 2007)

All my very best wishes to you, Jimmy. You are a gentleman.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Jimmy: 

I cannot find the words to adequately describe the sadness I felt/feel on learning of this present challenge that you face. However, I am also encouraged by the knowledge that you will face and deal with this despicable illness with the same courage, grace and resolve with which you have dealt with the many challenges presented by your years of military service to this great Nation of ours; the complex medical issues with which many patients have presented you with over the years; and the consistent message of acceptance, forgiveness and helpfulness you gifted us with in these fora, through your many postings.

I am a better person as a result of knowing you, as are many of our other members. As you press on into a retirement filled with challenges and uncertainties, as well as unexpected opportunities, may you do so knowing that you remain in out thoughts, in our prayers, and with the realization that so many friends are pulling for you!

Take care my friend,

Chuck (AKA: Eagle)


----------



## Hobson (Mar 13, 2007)

My admiration, and my very best wishes.


----------



## Gurdon (Feb 7, 2005)

*Take Care*

Jimmy,
Sorry for the grim news.
Can't improve on what others have said. I can only add that I am a better person for having made your acquaintence.
Rip lips (as the sign in a fly shop in NYC urged),
Gurdon


----------



## jackmccullough (May 10, 2006)

Jimmy, I feel just terrible to hear this. I've always enjoyed your posts here, and I wish you the best in this next stage of your life. You will be missed here.

Jack


----------



## Mad Hatter (Jul 13, 2008)

Take care, and God Bless.


----------



## StevenRocks (May 24, 2005)

Jimmy:

I hate to see you go. You are one of one of my all-time favorite posters. But I understand and empathize with your condition and wish you the absolute best on the trout springs.

Good day my friend
Steve


----------



## halldaniel21 (Jul 8, 2011)

I am sorry to hear about you. I give you my best wishes and prayers. May you get well soon from Alzheimer. It’s not easy but ill pray for you to get well soon.


----------

